# Rocks and Pavers for Boat Parking Space



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Some of the 'greenest' auxiliary parking spots I've seen are the ones that use concrete blocks laid with the open side up (normal lay) and filled with dirt, sand or even gravel. 

In your case multiple layers laid on a crushed rock base could raise the lower side and a single layer for the high side. If I needed to go more than 2 blocks high I would drive in a few T-posts to help stabilize it. 

Twill be a bit more work than the PT lumber but it will last a lot longer.


----------

